# Brick Paver Driveway Sealing



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

What kind of pavers? - clay or concrete?

Dick


----------



## gjbarlow (Sep 23, 2008)

Concrete.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

the apron-store variety's fairly porous,,, the yield'll be printed on the buckets but figure 150sf/gal 1st coat & 175/200sf 2nd,,, easiest technique's applying w/pump can sprayer - we like solo brand but its our work.


----------



## PaverSealer (Apr 4, 2011)

Everything you need to know about properly sealing your pavers is in this


----------



## Kurtzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

Be careful using a pump sprayer. Sprayer's can leave a fanning affect. It's best to roll it on using a silt foam roller. As for the sealer, it all depends on the finish you want. Do you want a High Gloss, Matte, or an Invisible finish?


----------

